# Remington 597 worth it?



## drew101 (Jun 21, 2005)

I know someone selling a Remington 597 (basic model). Is this a good .22 gun to buy for $100 Canadian? It is in very good shape, 3 mags, and 2 locks. It has had less than 5000 rounds fired from it.

Any feedback is welcome.
Thanks


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

My brother bought a new 597 a couple of years ago at Scheels in Fargo. The gun looks really nice with great wood but it jams about every 40 rounds in the summer and every 20 rounds in the winter. He has put about 750 rounds through it. He was ****** and took it back to the salesmen at Scheels about 6 months after he bought it. The guy said he needed to shoot better ammo and shoot it more to break it in. Needless to say my brother is still ******.
Does anybody know what the largest clip you can buy for the 597 is and where I can buy one?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I sort of like mine. I really never had a jam except for old ammo. got some newer stuff and have not had a problem yet with it. The trigger pull on mine is very hard. I do not know you can get better parts but I do not want to spend any more cash on it. The other problem I have with it is the receiver is too soft for my uses. If I was you I would stay away from that gun and keep looking for something better like a Ruger 10-22.

The largest cap mags I have ever seen are 10 rds.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

597 is an ok gun, but shooting a better quality ammo will help avoid the jamming. 10 shot mag is all that is available. If looking for something better get a ruger 10-22. Not that much more in price, with lots of options including large cap mags.


----------



## biggflintmi (Nov 24, 2005)

drew101 said:


> I know someone selling a Remington 597 (basic model). Is this a good .22 gun to buy for $100 Canadian? It is in very good shape, 3 mags, and 2 locks. It has had less than 5000 rounds fired from it.
> 
> Any feedback is welcome.
> Thanks


I bought one brand new for $145.00 U.S dollars and I thought it was a good deal. I went in looking for just any cheap gun and i came across the remington. I have had it jam on me a couple times when im firing it slowlybut when i unload a clip real fast I have no problem. Even though it jams sometimes I love this gun. I would recommend it.


----------



## solitude (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya Roughrider is correct. My remington is also jam, and i live in Alaska. This rifle is jam in cold atmosphere. We don't matter about its quality wood work. We need its metal power. Which it have not. So this rifle is flop.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I had one for a short while, and when it wasn't jamming, it was delivering mediocre accuracy. It was a true waste of time & money....


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Out of the box I found mine to be more accurate then a standard 10/22. There are some aftermarket parts for the trigger pull issue if that interests you. They originally had a magazine problem that caused the jamming issues. they came out with a new improved magazine and were replacing the old ones with good ones a couple years ago when I got mine. They also have the really cheap remington finish they put on their low end guns. You have to oil em up a lot or they get rusty real quick.

If you only load 7 rds in at a time you shouldn't have any jamming problems with either mag.

Id say $100 is fair for that gun as long as you realize you're not getting anything top notch. For a cheap plinking gun thats fairly accurate it isn't a bad choice.


----------



## johnnykat (Jan 4, 2010)

you can find a 3-rd. clip fot the rimington 597 at http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/3 ... x?a=431278


----------



## CZDogman (Dec 18, 2009)

Although this is an old post, and I'm sure the OP has long since made up his mind, I'd suggest to anyone searching the forum for info on this rifle to steer clear of it. I've never owned one, but have shot some of them. They were not in the same league as the Rugers, Marlins, Savages that were all in the same ballpark pricewise.


----------

